
Ask HN: What is wrong with my boss? - TrickedOut
Not sure if this is a question or a rant, but here goes:<p>My boss (CEO of 5-person startup) has convinced the board that he doesn&#x27;t need to work full-time on our startup.  He got himself a day-job, shows up to our office for 1hr a day, at an unspecified time in the evening, and expects us to be there waiting for him.  Unfortunately this means we cant use public transportation as there are no late options.  So we&#x27;re spending a fortune on cars.  Worse, we do not think there is a future for this company, especially as the CEO isn&#x27;t hustling.<p>When complaining, he says, &quot;if you don&#x27;t like it, just quit.&quot;  Nice, easy to say, except we just quit our previous job, moved cities, and it is not so easy to just find another job.<p>When asking about upcoming sales, instead of answering the question directly, he just provides vague tangential answers &quot;we&#x27;re integrating with XYZ company, it is the biggest ABC in DEF.&quot;<p>What do I do?  Would it be unethical to even the scales...perhaps we could all get day-jobs which we work on during work hours?
======
kafkaesq
_When complaining, he says, "if you don't like it, just quit."_

He's not only firmly placed himself into asshole territory, with that
statement -- he's given you as clear a hint as he can possibly give that he
doesn't believe the company has any future, either -- and is essentially
trudging on in "zombie mode" for a few more weeks (or at most months). Until
it is either acquired or dissolved.

That said -- and being short on time as I write this: if (as I'm suspecting is
most likely the case) financial constraints prevent you from simply walking
out the door (even before finding another job), then you can at least look
into the contract as to whether you are _required_ to be be on the premises
"as directed by the company", or are required to work more than the usual 40
hours a week, or similar language.

If not -- the you have every right to tell this guy that it's simply not in
your contract to work that many hours, or to be in the office that late.

But tread carefully please, and definitely consult a lawyer before deciding on
any course of action.

------
edoceo
Your current spot is fuct. I'm looking for coders. I'm an asshole too. I show
up at 7am, leave at 7pm and expect you to be available at least 35h/wk. Don't
worry about public transit cause you can work from home. There are 100s of
other employers like me out there in case I'm too crazy/stupid.

In short. F that place, your "leader" is clearly not one.

------
JakDrako
When's he's not there, use to time to find a better job and leave.

~~~
kafkaesq
Exactly. When things are this fucked up at a company, you are under no
obligation whatsoever to perform adequately, or act ethically otherwise (with
regard to normal strictures against, say, taking phone calls or long "lunch
breaks" to look for work on company time).

You'll probably want to cover your ass at least, and not be _too_ obvious
about it. But bottom line, you owe nothing to them by this point -- and you
owe it to yourself to find yourself a better future, as soon as you possibly
can.

Good luck.

------
muzani
Can you just not do work or do it really half assed?

You can consider it like a sabbatical. Spend your months "training" yourself.
Rewrite the code in a new language. Refactor the existing code and optimize
it. You're still doing work.

It sounds like you have an open playground and even get paid on the side.

------
TrickedOut
OP here. Cant leave for another 10months, or I owe back headhunter the finding
fee he got.

~~~
greenyoda
No ethical headhunter would make a deal like this. Recruiting costs should be
the responsibility of the _employer_ , with the implicit understanding that
not all employees will stick around (especially if they're abused), and the
employer bears that risk.

You might want to consult a lawyer to find out if this kind of contract is
legal or enforceable in your state.

~~~
kafkaesq
Agreed -- definitely consult a lawyer.

------
onion2k
_What do I do? Would it be unethical to even the scales...perhaps we could all
get day-jobs which we work on during work hours?_

How is that an option if "Just quit and get a different job" isn't?

~~~
TrickedOut
Several reasons for not leaving yet: 1\. Headhunter wants his commission back
(as other posters have noted, this may be illegal. Never crossed my mind!)

2\. We moved to this new city, need to wait until June when school year is
over.

3\. We are in a small city, so interviewing is difficult, may not be able to
get a job until i move to a sizeable city like SF or Austin or NY and start
interviewing/networking on the ground.

------
sharemywin
sound like he already sold the company.

~~~
TrickedOut
Wouldn't the new owner show some sense of stewardship?

------
LeoSolaris
He exists.

